# انا فادى



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

اخص عليك يا روك هونت عليك تسيبنى يومين بحالهم ممعييش باسورد عضويتى حتى :smil13:

و بعدين رسالة التفعيل اتأخرت للعضوية دى :heat: و جيت ابعتلك رسالة خاصة مفيش رسايل خاصة :nunu0000: و كمان مش عارف اكتبلك فى البروفايل بتاعك :act19:

حاسس انى لقيط كدة :01A0FF~139:

ابعتلى الباسورد على الاكاونت دة يا روك :act31:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

فيدووووووووووووووو 

كان بدرى عليك عليك بدرى 

ههههههههه

طيب تاخد عضويتى وتبقى فادى شقى جدا 

لحد ماروك ييجى ؟؟؟

ههههههههه​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

فرحانة فيا يا ماريان و بتضحكى علىّ كمان؟ طيب ابقى قابلينى لو شميتى ريحة اتينيوس او شفتيه من على بعد عشرتاشر ميل :budo:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههه

عييييب عليك يا فادى 

بقى البراءة دى وش شماته 

ده أنا حتى مستعدة أسلفك عضوووووويتى 

أخص عليييييك مطمرش فيك أنتينوس 

ولا هخليك تشم ريحته ولا تشوفه من على بعد 10 ميل 

انا رجعت فى كلامى اهووووووو

هههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

فيدوووووووووووووووووو حلو الاسم الجديد دا​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

متشكر يا مرمر مش عايز عضويتك انا عايز العضوية بتاعتى بقى :ab7:

ميرسى يا فراشة و بما انه عاجبك تيجى نبدل؟ 

اندهولى ميرنا او دونا مش دول نواب بردو و المفروض انهم بيبقوا بدل روك و هو مش موجود ولا نواب منظر؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

هندهلك روك استنى​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

يا فراشة روك مش هنا بقى و انا برستيجى راح راااااح راااااااااح :smil8:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههه

تصدق يا فادى دمك خفيف وعسل فى العضوية دى 

طيب ما تخليييك فيها بقى :t33:

والبرستييييييج شغال بردوا يعنى متقلقش ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

fadie a. Fahmy قال:


> يا فراشة روك مش هنا بقى و انا برستيجى راح راااااح راااااااااح :smil8:


 ماعاش اللي يضيعلك برستيجك يا فيدو

منا عارفة مش هنا انا بندهلة بسيم بنا كدا هاييجي دلوقت هههههه​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

هيه هيه روك جيه روك جيه :smile02


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> 
> تصدق يا فادى دمك خفيف وعسل فى العضوية دى ​
> طيب ما تخليييك فيها بقى :t33:​
> ...


 شريرة يا مرمر فرحانة في الواد

خافي على عضويتك ولاد حمادة مش راحمين حد دلوقت

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

Fadie A. Fahmy قال:


> هيه هيه روك جيه روك جيه :smile02


 
مش قلتلك يا ابني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

يعنى عايزة تقولى انى غتت و دمى تقيل و بارد و غلس و رخم و إتم بالعضوية التانية يا مرمر؟

فراشة انتى جبتيه ازاى دة جيه بجد :d


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

ناديت علية من بير السلم ههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ماعاش اللي يضيعلك برستيجك يا فيدو
> 
> منا عارفة مش هنا انا بندهلة بسيم بنا كدا هاييجي دلوقت هههههه​



أناااااااااا :blush2:

لا متقلقيش انا معفرته عضويتى محدش يقدر ياخدها :big4:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

Fadie A. Fahmy قال:


> يعنى عايزة تقولى انى غتت و دمى تقيل و بارد و غلس و رخم و إتم بالعضوية التانية يا مرمر؟



عيييييب يا فادى 

أقوووووولك عند كده بردوا 

بس وأنت مشرف بتبقى جد 

لكن دلوقتى ييجى منك 30:​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

جدعة يا فروش دايماً واقفة جنبى مش زى ناس فرحانين فىّ

ماشى يا ماريان هرجع لعضويتى و أوريكى النجوم فى عز الضهر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

عسل يا فيدو ايوة وريها​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مايو 2009)

*حلو الاسم الحركى ده يفيدو 

بس يابت يمرمر عيب تتشمتى ففيدو 

عارفة بيفكرنى بحق الفيتو 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

لا دة مش حركى دة اسمى الحقيقى بلا فخر

انا هوريكى حق الفيتو دة، اتقلوا علىّ بس لما أرجع لمنصبى كالسيد مشرف قسم الرد على الشبهات. هوريكى حق الفيتو اللى بجد بقى :bud:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

طيب

عمو عمو عمو 

عقبال ماترجع انشاء الله 

ممكن أجى أغيظ فيك شوية :t30:

ههههههه

أنا مؤدبة وبستأذن الاوووول اهو :smil16:​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

الليلة شكلها كدة هتطول

هو روك راح فين؟

يا روكااااااااا تعالى الحقنى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

يا شماته ابلة ظاظا فيك يا فادى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

تصدق بجد يا فيدو العضوية الجديدة مخلية دمك خفيف هههههههههههه

بس هو روك بيضحك عليا  ولا اية دخل المنتدى وسكت

حاجة من الاتنين يا مشغول يا دخل علشان انا اسكت وماندهش علية وازعجة كالعادة يعني​


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2009)

*ايه يابنى اللى زنقك الزنقة دى 
خلى روك يعدلك الباسورد   ويبعتهولك
وابقى غيره وهو موجود 
*​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

ماشى يا مرمر ابقى شوفى مين يعبرك تانى الساعة خمسة الفجر هسيبك تكلمى نفسك.

يا فروش اندهى عليه تانى :d

جوجو مهو غير الباسورد بتاعى اول امبارح لحد ما يظبط القسم و نسى الباسورد اللى عمله و المفروض يعمل باسورد تانى و انا مستنى و البنات دول اتلموا عليا و فرحانين فيا ساعدنى يا صاحبى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

ايه خمسة الفجر دى :t9:

انا بقيت بشرب اللبن وبنام بدرى دلوقت 30:

يعنى مع حااااااالك اصلا

ههههههه

وبعدين انا مش شمتانة انا بسلييييييييك اهو 

ادينا بنحكى ده جزاتى :11azy:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

ماتخفش يا فيدو روك ابتدى ينتبة للينكات اللي بتتبعتلة على بروفيلة

وانا بعتلة لينك الموضوع هنا 

بس خسارة مش هانعرف نهزر معاك تاني في المنتدى ​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

طيب يعنى مش هشوفك اونلاين بعد الساعة تسعة صح؟ عارفة لو شفتك اونلاين بعد كدة هاجى اجيبلك البيبرونا

يا روكاااااااااا مكنش العشا تسيبنى لايص كدة


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

اه يا فروش هى مرة كدة فلتة من فلتات الزمن


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مايو 2009)

*يعينى عليك وانت متغاظ وعمال تنفغ وتفش تنفغ وتفش

عمو عمو ممكن اجيبلك شوية بلا لين 

روح زاكر انت ياجو وسيب فادى انت عندك امتحان بكرة ​*


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

طيب انا عندى امتحان بردو بكرة امتحان هيروغليفى، الاسئلة نفسها بالهيروغليفى :11azy:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

امتحان هيروغليفي وقاعد هنا مستني الباس وورد

ياروك ماتدهوش حاجة غير بعد الامتحان ههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مايو 2009)

*جدعة يحماتى 

ايوة كدة 

ويلا امتحن الهيروغرليفى 

الا هو ايه ده يفيتو دواء ولا اكله جديدة ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 مايو 2009)

*هما شامتين فيك كده ليه
متسكتلهمش ووريهم العين الحمرا
بتاعة الهيروغليفي


وملكيش دعوة يابت يانجي بالهيرو بدال ما اضربك
انا لسه ممتحن فيه امبارح
​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مايو 2009)

*روح زاكر ياشاطر انت كمان عندك روسى ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 مايو 2009)

*لا صيني مش روسي
وبعدين هش من  هنا​*


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

اصل بينى و بينك فاقد الأمل يا فراشة هو يوم اسود ربنا يعديه على خير

جانجو فيدو مش فيتو، عشان مخليكيش أجندة :gy0000:

يا فراشة انتى كان ايه اللى خلاكى تسمينى كدة :nunu0000:

بيشوى انت بتاخد هيروغليفى بردو؟


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 مايو 2009)

*اه ياباشا للاسف
والدكتورة بهدلتنا في الامتحان بس عادي
اتعودت

بس سيبك منهم
مش عارفين قيمة الارشاد والاثار
بس نقول ايه 
دي انجي وفوشي​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مايو 2009)

*أه ارشاد واثار ياعم روحوا 

اشتغلوا فى البوليس 

او يبيشو اقعد مع فادى على باب المنتدى واستنى الفرج ​*


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

طيب بما أنى لسة مش هرجع للإشراف دلوقتى لسة كام يوم فهنقعد مع بعض شوية فى القسم دة و اهو نسلى الناس اللى داخلة تعمل مشاكل فى القسم دة و نخفف من الخناقات شوية :smile02


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 مايو 2009)

*كخ يانجي ياماما
هش من هنا
بتتكلم علي ارشاد قال



وايه المشكلة ياباشا خليك هنا اديك تنور القسم شوية
بس متقولش لحد
عشان فيه ناس هنا حقودة 
ومن جوه مش بيض​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

fadie a. Fahmy قال:


> اصل بينى و بينك فاقد الأمل يا فراشة هو يوم اسود ربنا يعديه على خير
> 
> جانجو فيدو مش فيتو، عشان مخليكيش أجندة :gy0000:
> 
> ...



العيب مش في فيدو العيب في انجي ماتقلقش

هوصي عليها الطلبة بنوعها يطلعوا عنيها ههههههههههه​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

ميرو بما انك بقيتى استشارى فى المنتدى، دلوقتى كل حد بيكتب مشاركة فى الموضوع بيجيلى ايميل و خنقنى الحوار دة، اعمل فيه ايه عشان ميبعتليش ايميلات؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

Fadie A. Fahmy قال:


> ميرو بما انك بقيتى استشارى فى المنتدى، دلوقتى كل حد بيكتب مشاركة فى الموضوع بيجيلى ايميل و خنقنى الحوار دة، اعمل فيه ايه عشان ميبعتليش ايميلات؟


 
جميلة استشاري دي هههههههههه​ 
باشا ادخل على لوحة التحكم

وبعدين ادخل على تعديل الخيارات​ 
ومنها اختار دا​ 



​


----------



## Fadie A. Fahmy (26 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا جميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

العفوووووووووووو يا فيدو انت تؤمر بس ​


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2009)

:t9:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مايو 2009)

_*يا ما شاء الله
ايه لعب المشرفين ده
يا ريت يا حماعه الموضوع ده يتحزف
لا لو الاعضاء شافته 
هتبقي فضيحتكم بجلاجل
هتروح هيبتكم بين الاعضاء

قدامكم نص ساعه 
وانا رايح انادي جلاجل وجاي
ههههههههههههههههههههه

يا عيني عليك يا فيدو صعبان عليا والنبي​*_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مايو 2009)

my rock قال:


> :t9:



اوباااااااااااااااااا
مكنش يومك يا فيدو
الفاتحه علي روحك


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 مايو 2009)

*عياد باشا
سيب فيدو في حاله والعب بعيد انت وانحي وفوشي
بدال مانا العب في وشكم​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مايو 2009)

*مكنش يومك يفيتو روك دخلك اهوه ابسط ياعم ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مايو 2009)

*

فراشة مسيحية قال:




العيب مش في فيدو العيب في انجي ماتقلقش

هوصي عليها الطلبة بنوعها يطلعوا عنيها ههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مبلاش انت هوصى عليكى ميكو او اقرصهولك فى خدودة دى 

مش هتنامى اليل :t30::t30:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*مبلاش انت هوصى عليكى ميكو او اقرصهولك فى خدودة دى *_​
> 
> _*مش هتنامى اليل :t30::t30:*_​


 لا عادي ادية لماما واروح انام :t30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *عياد باشا​*
> *سيب فيدو في حاله والعب بعيد انت وانحي وفوشي*
> 
> *بدال مانا العب في وشكم*​


 روح يا ابني افتحلك كتاب ينفعك الله يهديك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مايو 2009)

*روحى يافيشوا يرب ميكو يكبر بسرعة ويبقى فى ثانوية عامة وانتى بتشدى فى شعرك علشان مبيزكرش قادر يكريم

قولى امين ​*


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2009)

قلبتوا الموضوع هزار و دوشة بينما القسم للشكاوي
ينقل الى المنتدى العام


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مايو 2009)

*احلى شكوى شفتها فى المنتدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ترجع بالسلامة يا فيدو​*


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2009)

*اسم الصليب*
*يا ولاد عيب كدة*
*راعو هلا انكم على العام*
*روك بيخليكم تسكتو بالطريقة*
**
*معلش يا فادى بجد*
*ربنا اكيد بيدبر كل شيئ للخير*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مايو 2009)

*اخ منظرنا بقى وحش اوووووووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

my rock قال:


> قلبتوا الموضوع هزار و دوشة بينما القسم للشكاوي
> ينقل الى المنتدى العام


لا خلاص يا زعيم انا هقفلة خلاص شطبنا هزار

المهم رسالتة وصلتلك وخلاص

يغلق بعد اذن الجميع وطبعا بعد اذن الزعيم وفادي​


----------

